# Pfad für .htaccess



## fexx (21. November 2002)

Welchen Pfad zur .htpassswd muss ich bei der .htaccesss eingeben, wenn die .htpasswd in c:\wwwroot\.htpasswd liegt und wwwroot mein stammverzeichnis im apache ist?


danke für die Hilfe,
Fexx.


----------



## huehnerhose (14. Mai 2003)

Also ich benutze .htaccess unter Linux, doch denke ich das Prinzip dürfte auch unter Windows so sein:

Man muss immer den absoulten Pfad vom root aus angeben, sprich deinen gesamten Pfad mit C.\....


----------

